
The Xiaomi story: from zero to US$16B in seven years - shahocean
http://www.scmp.com/business/companies/article/2142130/rise-xiaomi-inside-humble-chinese-start-poised-become-years
======
Apocryphon
What's the quality of Xiaomi phones compared to the ZTE's and the Huawei's
from China?

